# Bootcamp - redémarrage bloqué sur Windows



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un macbook 12 Retina depuis 2015, comme neuf, j'adore cette machine. 

J'utilise de manière occasionelle Bootcamp via un redémarrage pour utiliser Windows 10. 

Depuis quelques, jours, impossible de rebooter sur MacOs: les touche clavier ne régissent pas avant le démarrage de Windows, je n'ai pas la pomme qui s'affiche, ni le "dong", du coup, impossible de faire "Option" au démarrage pour choisir la partition à lancer. 

Quand je suis dans Windows 10, dans les options Bootcamp, il existe la possibilité de demdander de redémarrer sur Mac mais cette fonction ne marche pas et un message m'indique qu'il n'y a pas de parition Mac installée. 

Je conclu que ma partition Mac est corrompue. 

Je voudrais donc reformater le tout, mais impossible sans accéder à l'utilitaire de disque (j'ai une clé USB avec l'installateur Big Sur mais impossible de la lancer). 

Voilà, pas envie de mettre le Mac à la poubelle pour un problème logiciel! 

Une idée? 

Merci!!


----------



## ericse (22 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Voilà, pas envie de mettre le Mac à la poubelle pour un problème logiciel!


Certainement pas à la poubelle, tu peux l'offrir à quelqu'un du forum   

Blague à part, essaye de démarrer avec Option + Command + R, est-ce que tu vois la fenêtre aux 4 utilitaires ?


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (22 Août 2022)

ahah je suis près à offrir des bières à celui ou celle qui me résoud le problème...

le clavier ne répond pas avant le démarrage de Windows...


----------



## Sly54 (22 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Je conclu que ma partition Mac est corrompue.


Une partition Mac corrompue n'empêche pas le Mac (de 2015) de démarrer avec les touches cmd alt R ou bien cmd alt shift R.


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (22 Août 2022)

bon mon diagonistique n'est peut être pas le bon mais le résultat est que: je démarre l'ordi, je peux essayer tout les raccourcis que je veux, cela ne marche pas (et je n'ai pas pas la pomme ni le "dong"); directement Windows. Si les raccourcis fonctionnaient, je n'aurais pas poser la question ici...


----------



## ericse (22 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Si les raccourcis fonctionnaient, je n'aurais pas poser la question ici...


Alors si tu es sûr de bien les faire et qu'ils ne fonctionnent pas, je ne vois pas ce que ça peut être, ça arrive mais uniquement sur iMac avec un clavier non Apple, pas avec un Macbook.


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (22 Août 2022)

je confirme que je le fais bine et que ça ne marche pas...


----------



## Sly54 (22 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> bon mon diagonistique n'est peut être pas le bon mais le résultat est que: je démarre l'ordi, je peux essayer tout les raccourcis que je veux, cela ne marche pas (et je n'ai pas pas la pomme ni le "dong"); directement Windows. Si les raccourcis fonctionnaient, je n'aurais pas poser la question ici...


C'est à se demander si tu n'as pas un problème de clavier…


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (22 Août 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est à se demander si tu n'as pas un problème de clavier…


Merci mais le clavier fonctionne parfaitement dans Windows


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Merci mais le clavier fonctionne parfaitement dans Windows


Est-ce bien un clavier Apple ? Sinon, au démarrage il faut maintenir longuement les touches et tu peux essayer celles-ci...

cmd+R
alt+cmd+R
shift+alt+cmd+R
...je vais me répéter...

éteindre complètement le MacBook avec le bouton d'alimentation si Windows ne l'éteint pas
un appui sur le bouton d'alimentation et dans la foulée faire une séquence de touches de démarrage
...et je maintiens : il faut impérativement maintenir longuement l'appui sur la séquence de touches.

Des fois que, avec un clavier Windows...


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (22 Août 2022)

Merci d’avoir pris le temps pour ces explications mais c’est un MacBook 12, c’est donc un clavier Apple . Ceci dit j’ai fait le test avec un clavier usb, Mac et Windows. Et pour avoir jongler entre macOS et Windows pendant des années, je connais bien les touches de raccourci. Il me faudrait booter le truc pour pouvoir formater, je ne vois pas comment


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Il me faudrait booter le truc pour pouvoir formater, je ne vois pas comment


Si rien se passe avec ces séquences...


Locke a dit:


> cmd+R
> alt+cmd+R
> shift+alt+cmd+R


...c'est le clavier de ton MacBook le problème et tu ne pourras rien faire.


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (22 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Si rien se passe avec ces séquences...
> 
> ...c'est le clavier de ton MacBook le problème et tu ne pourras rien faire.


Le clavier fonctionne parfaiment dans Windows. Ce n’est pas matériel. C’est logiciel comme problème.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Août 2022)

Je pense également que le problème est matériel.
Un problème logiciel ne doit pas bloquer les touches de démarrage cmd alt R et cmd shift alt R.


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (22 Août 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je pense également que le problème est matériel.
> Un problème logiciel ne doit pas bloquer les touches de démarrage cmd alt R et cmd shift alt R.


C’est comme si la partition hfs n’était plus là. Pas de pomme au démarrage, pas de dong, et dans le disk utility de Windows, la partition Mac est montrée comme un espace vide


----------



## ericse (22 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Ce n’est pas matériel. C’est logiciel comme problème.


C'est très improbable que ce soit purement logiciel, car le logiciel qui gère les touche de démarrage est fourni par Apple dans le firmware et ne peut pas être modifié. Maintenant pour être 100% sûr tu peux démonter le disque et essayer de démarre le Mac sans pour voir si les touches deviennent actives.


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (22 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> C'est très improbable que ce soit purement logiciel, car le logiciel qui gère les touche de démarrage est fourni par Apple dans le firmware et ne peut pas être modifié. Maintenant pour être 100% sûr tu peux démonter le disque et essayer de démarre le Mac sans pour voir si les touches deviennent actives.


Bonne idée mais je pense que le
SSD est soudé sur la carte mère


----------



## ericse (22 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Bonne idée mais je pense que le SSD est soudé sur la carte mère


Ah oui, Macbook 12"... Mais je persiste sur l'improbabilité d'une panne exclusivement logicielle.


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (22 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Ah oui, Macbook 12"... Mais je persiste sur l'improbabilité d'une panne exclusivement logicielle.


Mais pourquoi est ce que le clavier répond bien sous Windows du coup…


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (23 Août 2022)

Voilà une piste. La clé usb de démarrage Big sur est visible, la partition Mac, non


----------



## Sly54 (23 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> C’est comme si la partition hfs n’était plus là


Ca empêchera le démarrage avec les touches cmd R
Ca ne devrait pas empêcher le démarrage avec les séquences de touches cmd alt (shift) R


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Voilà une piste. La clé usb de démarrage Big sur est visible, la partition Mac, non


Et pour cause, la partition pour macOS est complètement détruite, donc les séquences de touches de démarrage ne peuvent pas fonctionner. Comme tu as une clé USB d'installation de macOS Big Sur, tu redémarres et tu maintiens longuement la touche *alt/option* jusqu'à voir l'icône de cette clé USB. En la sélectionnant, tu pourras faire une installation.

Mais, mais, comme la partition de d'origine de macOS n'est plus présente, il faudra en faire le formatage et comme tu as une partition Windows, celle-ci ne fonctionnera plus même si elle sera visible. Pourquoi ? Au démarrage c'est la version de macOS en cours qui est le chef d'orchestre pour démarrer sur la partition macOS ou sur Windows. Comme les informations du fichier EFI boot ont été effacées, ta version de Windows ne pourra pas démarrer. Et non, il n'y a aucune bidouille possible, le mieux dès le départ est de formater complètement le disque dur à sa racine et de tout réinstaller.


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (23 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et pour cause, la partition pour macOS est complètement détruite, donc les séquences de touches de démarrage ne peuvent pas fonctionner. Comme tu as une clé USB d'installation de macOS Big Sur, tu redémarres et tu maintiens longuement la touche *alt/option* jusqu'à voir l'icône de cette clé USB. En la sélectionnant, tu pourras faire une installation.
> 
> Mais, mais, comme la partition de d'origine de macOS n'est plus présente, il faudra en faire le formatage et comme tu as une partition Windows, celle-ci ne fonctionnera plus même si elle sera visible. Pourquoi ? Au démarrage c'est la version de macOS en cours qui est le chef d'orchestre pour démarrer sur la partition macOS ou sur Windows. Comme les informations du fichier EFI boot ont été effacées, ta version de Windows ne pourra pas démarrer. Et non, il n'y a aucune bidouille possible, le mieux dès le départ est de formater complètement le disque dur à sa racine et de tout réinstaller.


Je suis d’accord avec ton diagnostique mais les touches ne prennent pas avant le démarrage de Windows. Pourtant les touches fonctionnent: command+R ouvre le « run » et option + maj. ouvrent le choix des langues. Donc le clavier n’a pas de problème physique…


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

Et avec ta clé USB, ça donne quoi au démarrage, parce que là on tourne en rond ?


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (23 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et avec ta clé USB, ça donne quoi au démarrage, parce que là on tourne en rond ?


a qui le dis-tu?  

rien, je démarre, elle clignote rouge, mais c'est windows qui se lance directement, je n'ai ni la pomme, ni le "dong", si je pouvais lancer la clé, je formaterais le tout via l'utilitaire de disque...


----------



## Sly54 (23 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Je suis d’accord avec ton diagnostique mais les touches ne prennent pas avant le démarrage de Windows. Pourtant les touches fonctionnent: command+R ouvre le « run » et option + maj. ouvrent le choix des langues. Donc le clavier n’a pas de problème physique…


Et j'imagine que lorsque tu as démarré sous Windows, tu ne peux pas lui dire de démarrer sur la clef USB sous MacOS ?


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (23 Août 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et j'imagine que lorsque tu as démarré sous Windows, tu ne peux pas lui dire de démarrer sur la clef USB sous MacOS ?


Non parce que Boot Camp me dit que la partition OS n’existe pas…


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> rien, je démarre, elle clignote rouge


C'est bien, mais est-ce que tu maintiens longuement la touche *alt/option* ?


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (23 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais est-ce que tu maintiens longuement la touche *alt/option* ?


Oui…


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Oui…


Tu as vérifié que cette clé USB d'installation fonctionne avec un autre Mac ? Est-ce que tu as suivi le protocole de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 ... ? Si tu as créé cette clé USB depuis Windows, tu oublies, ça ne fonctionnera pas. Elle est connectée où ta clé USB ?


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (23 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as vérifié que cette clé USB d'installation fonctionne avec un autre Mac ? Est-ce que tu as suivi le protocole de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 ... ? Si tu as créé cette clé USB depuis Windows, tu oublies, ça ne fonctionnera pas.


Oui, j’ai fait ça sur celui de ma femme et ça fonctionne:


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Oui, j’ai fait ça sur celui de ma femme et ça fonctionne:


Pour moi, c'est ton clavier le problème ce qui se confirme avec toutes les manipulations faites. Ce n'est pas parce que sous Windows que le clavier, du moins une partie, répond que toutes les touches répondent.

Par exemple sous Windows, il y a la touche avec un drapeau Windows...




...donc sous Windows en faisant le raccourci *cmd+E* ça doit ouvrir l'Explorateur de fichiers, tout comme le raccourci *cmd+P* qui ouvre une fenêtre d'impression, est-ce le cas ?


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (23 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est ton clavier le problème ce qui se confirme avec toutes les manipulations faites. Ce n'est pas parce que sous Windows que le clavier, du moins une partie, répond que toutes les touches répondent.
> 
> Par exemple sous Windows, il y a la touche avec un drapeau Windows...
> 
> ...


oui, lis plus haut, tout les raccourcis Windows fonctionnent, cmd-E, cmd-P, cmd-R (run), shift-option (langue) etc. 
En aucun cas, c'est un problème matériel. J'ai d'ailleurs testé deux claviers externe, un mac et un non-mac. 

Sur le mac de ma femme, en appuyant sur la touche,  il y a la pomme, le dong, et puis le menu de boot. Ici, il n'y a rien du tout, directement Windows...


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

Avant de donner ma langue au chat, tu fais cette séquence *option+cmd+P+R*... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204063 ...et tu attends d'entendre le 3e bong avant de relâcher les touches. Encore faut-il que ça fonctionne, que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (23 Août 2022)

Déjà fait... je n'ai déjà pas le premier "dong" de toute façon.  
je suis désespéré. 
Ce qui m'étonne, c'est la vitesse à laquelle apparait le logo Windows... on dirait vraiment que la partie mac est bypassée.


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Ce qui m'étonne, c'est la vitesse à laquelle apparait le logo Windows... on dirait vraiment que la partie mac est bypassée.


Ce qui semble bien le cas, donc en l'absence de réaction avec toutes les séquences de démarrage propre à un Mac, je ne vois pas d'autre solution que d'aller faire tester ton MacBook dans un Apple Store. Le problème est que comme tout est soudé sur la petite carte mère qu'il est impossible pour un utilisateur de faire quoi que ce soit !


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (23 Août 2022)

Crois-moi, à l'Apple store de Bruxelles, ce sont des bras cassés, ils connaissent moins bien leurs produits que toi et moi...


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Crois-moi, à l'Apple store de Bruxelles, ce sont des bras cassés, ils connaissent moins bien leurs produits que toi et moi...


Alors tente ta chance pour faire tester ton MacBook dans un magasin habilité Apple du genre Apple Premium Reseller. Il y en a un à Verviers, un autre à Liège ou dans cette liste... https://locate.apple.com/be/fr/sale...128906&lon=4.524690628051758&address=Belgique ...il faut taper Belgique dans Saisissez une dresse...


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (23 Août 2022)

Merci. 
Je pense que je vais d'abord essayer de débrancher la batterie et voir si après je ne peux pas démarrer sur la bonne partition. Pas trop d'espoir mais ça se tente (et je dois acheter le petit tournevis...)


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Je pense que je vais d'abord essayer de débrancher la batterie et voir si après je ne peux pas démarrer sur la bonne partition. Pas trop d'espoir mais ça se tente (et je dois acheter le petit tournevis...)


Mais la batterie n'a rien à voir avec la structure d'un disque dur interne, ni avec le clavier ! Tu as ce modèle-là... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/Retina_MacBook_2015 ...et tu veux faire quoi, débrancher la batterie ? Mieux vaut faire un SMC... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201295 ...qui ne donnera sûrement rien, mais bon ?

Attention, le démontage est très difficile avec un gros risque de casse. Dès le départ il ne faut pas ouvrir complètement ce MB, il faut s'arrêter à l'étape 5... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Retina+MacBook+2015+Battery+Replacement/108512?lang=en ...je te conseille de ne pas le faire et d'aller faire tester ton MB dans un Apple Store ou magasin habilité !!!


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (29 Août 2022)

J'ai enfin trouvé la solution après des jours de prises de tête. 

J'ai utilisé le recovery de Windows, utilisé le command prompt, j'ai effacé tous les volumes, j'ai formaté en hfs+, "exit" et hop, ça a démarré avec la pomme. 

AUCUN problème matériel... et au Genius, ils voulaient me faire acheter un Air (on vous fait 10% Monsieur..) et 30 eur de reprise pour un Macbook sans une griffe qui au final, n'avait pas de problème...

Merci à tous pour vos aides. oOn peut cloturer le topic


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> J'ai utilisé le recovery de Windows, utilisé le command prompt, j'ai effacé tous les volumes, j'ai formaté en hfs+, "exit" et hop, ça a démarré avec la pomme.


Depuis Windows et sa partition de récupération, c'est impossible, il faut un logiciel tiers dans une session de Windows. Et tu as effacé quels volumes ? Lee terme *volume* n'existe que dans le format APFS de macOS et en aucun cas pour Windows ?.


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (29 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Depuis Windows et sa partition de récupération, c'est impossible, il faut un logiciel tiers dans une session de Windows. Et tu as effacé quels volumes ? Lee terme *volume* n'existe que dans le format APFS de macOS et en aucun cas pour Windows ?.


tu as raison, c'est impossible, je perds mon temps à écrire sur ce forum, j'ai trop de temps libre, donc j'invente des choses. 
Si tu lis le fil de ce topic, j'étais bloqué dans Windows. Le recovery m'a permis (uniquement) d'ouvrir le command prompt et donc de formater le tout (manoeuvre desespérée mais qu a marché). En formatant le tout et n'ayant qu'un volume, le mac a redémarré sur la pomme, le clavier fonctionnait, donc j'ai démarré sur USB et hop.


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2022)

christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> Si tu lis le fil de ce topic, j'étais bloqué dans Windows. Le recovery m'a permis (uniquement) d'ouvrir le command prompt et donc de formater le tout (manoeuvre desespérée mais qu a marché).


Mais si, mais si j'ai bien lu, mais ceci...


christophe.modafferi@gmai a dit:


> J'ai utilisé le 1) recovery de Windows, utilisé le command prompt, 2) j'ai effacé tous les volumes, 3) j'ai formaté en hfs+, "exit" et hop, ça a démarré avec la pomme.


...n'est pas clair en 1), 2) et 3). Par défaut, sous OS X ou macOS, la partition de récupération affiche ceci...





...désolé, mais tu as eu quel type d'écran ?


----------



## christophe.modafferi@gmai (30 Août 2022)

J'étais bloqué au démarrage dans *Windows. *
Les touches de démarrages ne fonctionnaient pas, donc pas moyen d'arriver dans l'utilitaire Mac. 
Du coup: dans Windows: recovery, advanced, command prompt, delete volume 1, 2 et 3 et exit. Et là au re-démarrage, hop, la pomme et tout le reste.


----------

